# العوا يهاجم الكنيسه على قناة الجزيره



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ظهر محمد سليم العوا على قناة الجزيرة الإخبارية القطريه فى أحد برامجها والذى أول ما لاحظته هو غياب وجد أى طرف مسيحى حتى ولو عبر الأقمار الصناعيه كان من المفترض انه سيناقش قصة كاميليا لنجده يغير مســــــــــــار الحلقه ليستغلها فى همر البابا شنوده والكنيسة القبطيه بعدد كبير من الاتهـــــــــــــامات منها
1- الكنيسه المصريه تشترى الأسلحه وتخزنها فى الأديره المصريه استعدادا لحرب مستقبليه مع المسلمون.
2-صفقات الأسلحة تشتريها الكنيسة القبطيه من إسرائيل فى تواطئ واضح كما يرى بين الكنيسه واسرائيل .
3- البابا شنوده يخطط لتقسيم مصر الى دولتين من خلال هذه الممارسات.
4-الأنبا بيشوى يهدد المسلمين بالاستشهاد وهو مافسره الشيخ بأنه يهدد بحرب من خلال السلاح المخزن بالأديره وستضحى الكنيسه خلال هذه المعركة بعدد من شهداء الحرب.
5- الأنبا بيشوى يصف المسلمين بالضيوف على الأقباط وهو ماسيجعل البلد تحترق إن لم يعــــــــــــــــود الأنبا بيشوى عن هذا التصريح (المذكور فى المصرى اليوم).
6- الكنيسة تحتجز وفاء قسطنطين ومارى عبد الله بالرغم من إسلامهما.
هذا وقد أعلن فى نهاية الحلقه أن كاميليا شحاته لم تتحول الى الإسلام فى كلمات مقتضبه منه

أرجو من الجميع التعليق على هذا العمل الغير مهنى والمقصود لقناة الجزيره الإخباريه .


----------



## tasoni queena (15 سبتمبر 2010)

> أرجو من الجميع التعليق على هذا العمل الغير مهنى والمقصود لقناة الجزيره الإخباريه .



وهى من امتى قناة الجزيرة بتهتم لمضمون العمل المهنى

دى قناة كل همها نصر الاسلام حتى لو بالباطل

وقالت بدل ما نجيب واحد مسيحى يناقشنا ويطلعنا غلطانين

نقضيها حلقة وعظ فى الناس وتهيجهم

شكرا سامح للخبر​​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*العوا والجزيره الاتنين انيل من بعض
كل همهم نشر الفتنه وتهييج المسلمين
بس كويس قال كلمه حق في الاخر
ان كاميليا مش دخلت الاسلام
اول مره اقرأ كلمه صح له
علي العموم ربنا يشفيه ويهديه
والجزيره قناه متخلفه اصلا*​


----------



## Rosetta (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا اتعجب ..
فرسولهم صرح لهم بالكذب لنصرة دينهم 
فلا عتب على هؤلاء لانهم يطبقون ما امرهم به رسولهم 


شكراااا سامح للموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*قناة الجزيره لها اتجاه سياسى معروف تجاه مصر والمصريين ولا مجال للحديث عنه هنا لعدم الخوض فى أمور سياسيه لا جدوى منها
ولكن احدى الطرق والاساليب  المعروفه لهذه القناه هو بث الافكار المسمومه والنفخ فى نار الفتنه لتزداد اشتعالا 
أما عن العوا فماذا تنتظر منه غير العوعوه هههههه
ميرررسى يا سامح *


----------



## crusader (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا جماعة أنا شفتهم بعيني *
*1-الرهبان في قبو دير الأنبا بيشوي بيعدوا أسلحة دمار شامل *
*و اذا كان الموضوع عن كاميليا فمش هي من ظهرت في الشريط بل قام البابا بأستنساخها في معامل الأستنساخ بردوا في قبو دير الأنبا بيشوي*

*العقول في راحة*​


----------



## MATTEW (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*اسم علي مسيمي الكلاب تعوي و القافله تسير علي رأي مايكل كوكو *

*خليهم يعوي براحتهم *

​


----------



## Critic (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*الكلاب تعوى كما عوت الكلاب السابقة و لم تتأثر القافلة ..............*

*ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها ..........*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بيقولوا كلام كذب عشان يعملوا فتنه ويولعوها
ربنا يرحمنا ويهديهم
ثانكس سامح​


----------



## marcelino (15 سبتمبر 2010)

ياعم دى عالم هبله​


----------



## besm alslib (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*الجزيره متل اليوم السابع كانت في بدايتها عندها مصداقيه وحياديه*

*لكن من بعد الهجوم عليها وتمكن المسلمين منها تماما*

*صار فيها نفس اليوم السابع وصار همها الوحيد ارضاء المسلمين*

*والعوا وغيرو بيخافو من حكمة البابا واسلوبو وخوفهم الاكبر من نسبة التزايد المستمر*

*للاقبال عالمسيحيه فبيهاجمو المسيحيه والكنيسه باي شكل المهم يحاولو يعملو مصداقيه كاذبه لنفسهم*

*لكن بفضل الرب دايما في اللي بيكشفهم ويفضحهم ويظهرهم على حقيقتهم *

*فبرايي ان كلامو هو مجرد صفر عالشمال ما الو قيمه *



*شكرا على الخبر*​


----------



## dodo jojo (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*الناس دى هتفضل مش بتصدق..وكدابه..ومتاخره..طول عمرها..وفعلا المسلمون زائرون علينا
مصر فرعونيه..رومانيه..قبطيه..هما اللى هاجمونا..ودخلوا بالعافيه..شكرا كتيييييييييير سامح للخبر العاجل..احلى تقييم..ييجى منك يا سامح.*


----------



## دارتنيان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

crusader قال:


> *يا جماعة أنا شفتهم بعيني *
> *1-الرهبان في قبو دير الأنبا بيشوي بيعدوا أسلحة دمار شامل *
> *و اذا كان الموضوع عن كاميليا فمش هي من ظهرت في الشريط بل قام البابا بأستنساخها في معامل الأستنساخ بردوا في قبو دير الأنبا بيشوي*
> 
> *العقول في راحة*​




فكرتني بفيلم Aliens:t33:


----------



## ادوارد كامل (15 سبتمبر 2010)

دى حملةمنظمة من الاخوان المسلمين علشان البابا والمسحين مع انتخاب جمال مبارك عايزين يولعوا البلدياريت الشعب المصرى يعى  هزا التخطيط المدبر من قبل الاخوان


----------



## دارتنيان (15 سبتمبر 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *الناس دى هتفضل مش بتصدق..وكدابه..ومتاخره..طول عمرها..وفعلا المسلمون زائرون علينا
> مصر فرعونيه..رومانيه..قبطيه..هما اللى هاجمونا..ودخلوا بالعافيه..شكرا كتيييييييييير سامح للخبر العاجل..احلى تقييم..ييجى منك يا سامح.*



عذرا لكن الحق حق ... بابا مصر في ذلك الوقت هو من سلم مفاتيح مصر لعمرو بن العاص بدون حرب .. لا تجعل التعصب يعميك عن الحقيقه :blush2:


----------



## Alexander.t (15 سبتمبر 2010)

سيبك منه ده اسمه زى لقبه


----------



## توما (15 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا تعليق سوى ان العوا كلب من كلاب الوهايبة المرتزقة والمنتفعة من اى احداث طائفية فى البلد !!

اتركوووة يعوى و ينبح وبيبن مقدار الحقد و الضغينة تجاة المسيحين وتجاة سيدنا البابا و الاساقفة الاجلاء!!

وهو ما دام بدأ يخبط فى البابا ..يبقى اطمنوا اوى لان كما يقول الكتاب الساكن في السموات يضحك بهم، والرب 

يستهزئ بهم. حينئذ يكلمهم بغضبه، وبرجزه يرجفهم !!*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مش سليم العوا لوحده اللى طلع واتكلم كتير اتكلموا من بدايه المسيحيه وامم ترتفع وامم تسقط والمسيحيه باقيه الى نهايه الايام لكن
لو نسرد اعداد اللى هاجموا المسيحيهوقصصهم الواهيه سناخذ اعوام بل  مئات الاعوام نسرد
فى الاكاذيب  ولكن ما يستوقفنى حقيقة هو موقف من درسوا وعرفوا المسيحيه وشهداءها 
ولا انسى ابو اسلام الوهابى عندما خرج على قناه الخليجيه وحث الناس المسلمين البسطاء على الثورة ضد قداسه البابا شنوده  وضد الكنيسه لرجوع كاميليا او ظهورها وتقول انها مسيحيه وستموت مسيحيه وكانت مفاجاءة للجميع انها ظهرت واكدت للكل انها مسيحيه وستعيش وتموت مسيحيه 
فما كان عليهم الا الضحك على المسلمين بحجه انها مستنسخه 
ربنا يهدى​​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

quote]ظهر محمد سليم العوا على قناة الجزيرة الإخبارية القطريه فى أحد برامجها والذى أول ما لاحظته هو غياب وجد أى طرف مسيحى حتى ولو عبر الأقمار الصناعيه كان من المفترض انه سيناقش قصة كاميليا لنجده يغير مســــــــــــار الحلقه ليستغلها فى همر البابا شنوده والكنيسة القبطيه بعدد كبير من الاتهـــــــــــــامات منها[/quote]

السلام عليكم اخي سامح انت متأكد انك تابعت البرنامج و لا هي اتهامات و بس المذيع احمد منصور قال انه قام بدعوه للحظور من جانب الطرف المسيحي و لكن رفضو الحضور هذا اذا ليست مشكلت قناة الجزيره 
ثانيا موضوع الحلقه لم تكن كميليا ولكن كانت تدهو الوضوع بين المسلمين و المسيحين و من ضمنها قضيه اختطاف المسلمين الجدد و انا عندما قلت لك انهم سوف يناقشو قضيه كميليا و وفاء لاني سمعت في الاعلان عن البرنامج انهم سوف يناقشو موضوع خطف المسلمين الجدد امثال وفاء 
كان يجب عليك التاكد من عنوان البرنامج قبل اتهام قناه الجزيره 




> 1- الكنيسه المصريه تشترى الأسلحه وتخزنها فى الأديره المصريه استعدادا لحرب مستقبليه مع المسلمون.
> 2-صفقات الأسلحة تشتريها الكنيسة القبطيه من إسرائيل فى تواطئ واضح كما يرى بين الكنيسه واسرائيل .



احمد منصور و ضيفه العوا قدمو اسماء المتورطين في شراء الاسلحه وقد تم فتح قضيه بذلك و اذا يوجد لديكم اي اعتراض ممكن تقدموها اي ان كل الكلام كان بوثائق و ليس لكم الحق با الاعتراض الا اذا اثبتو غير ذلك و نحن في الانتظار 
 




> 4-الأنبا بيشوى يهدد المسلمين بالاستشهاد وهو مافسره الشيخ بأنه يهدد بحرب من خلال السلاح المخزن بالأديره وستضحى الكنيسه خلال هذه المعركة بعدد من شهداء الحرب.[/quote]





> هوقال ان هذا الكلام مسجل و ممكن لبيشوى التكذيب واذا كان الكلام دا مش صحيح لماذا لم يتم تكذيبه في الاعلام نحن في انتظار موافقه احد من الطرف المسيحي للرد على كل ما جاء في البرنامج
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nemo (16 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> وهى من امتى قناة الجزيرة بتهتم لمضمون العمل المهنى
> 
> دى قناة كل همها نصر الاسلام حتى لو بالباطل
> 
> ...






صح وانا مع تاسونى فى كلامها من امتى يعنى الجزيرة بتنصرنا
ولو حصل وجابت حد مسيحى يتكلم لازم يكون بيدافع عن الاسلام بينافق يعنى بدون ذكر اسامى
او يكون مش فاهم حاجة ومش عارف يرد 
والحمد لله لينا رب يرد مش من وعوده الرب يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتين خلاص محلولة

ميرسى جدا يا سا مح ربنا يباركك


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> السلام عليكم اخي سامح انت متأكد انك تابعت البرنامج و لا هي اتهامات و بس المذيع احمد منصور قال انه قام بدعوه للحظور من جانب الطرف المسيحي و لكن رفضو الحضور هذا اذا ليست مشكلت قناة الجزيره


أولا العوا دائما يهاجم المسيحيين الأقباط فى كل مكان بدون سند أو دليل فماذا تنتظرى من الكنيسة فى مقابل شخص بهذه الأخلاق والمذمه فإذا كان كلامك صحيح وهناك رفض من الكنيسه فهو بسبب أن الضيف المسلم شخص غير محترم.


> احمد منصور و ضيفه العوا قدمو اسماء المتورطين في شراء الاسلحه وقد تم فتح قضيه بذلك و اذا يوجد لديكم اي اعتراض ممكن تقدموها اي ان كل الكلام كان بوثائق و ليس لكم الحق با الاعتراض الا اذا اثبتو غير ذلك و نحن في الانتظار


ننتظر منكم الأدله الدامغه على أن هذه الصفقات هى لصالح الكنيسة وليست لمصلحة أشخاص بعينهم وننتظر منكم الأدله الدامغه على أماكن تخزين هذه الأسلحه وكيفية دخول هذه الأسلحة للأديره بالرغم من وجود الشرطه خارجها.
هل تعقلين أنتى أن ألأقباط الذين يدينون بالمسيحيه يخططون للقتل وسفك الدماء ومن أجل من من أجل إسرائيل.
أليس هذا هو البابا شنوده الذى منع الأقباط من زيارة القدس فى ظل وجود الإسرائيليين بها حتى ندخلها مع إخوتنا المسلمين.
أليس هذا هو البابا شنوده الذى إستنكر حرق القرآن وأدان القسيس الأمريكى أيما إدانه.
أليس هذا هو البابا شنوده الذى دائما مايقوم بزيارة الأزهر ودار الإفتاء المصريه من أجل تعضيد الوحده الوطنيه.
أليس هذا هو البابا شنوده الذى بالرغم من كل الأصوات العاليه التلى تطالب بالاستقواء بالخارج بسبب إستقواء المسلمسن على المسيحيين فى مصر بسبب المذابح الجماعيه للأقباط على يد المسلمين فى (الكشح -أبوقرقاص -نجع حمادى وغيرها الكثير) يقف قائلا هذا شأن مصرى داخلى ونطلب من الله وحده التدخل.
أليس هذا هو البابا شنوده الذى كتبت عنه إحدى الصحفيات المصريات ذو الذكاء العالى جدا ثلاث مجلدات تتكلم عن عظمة هذا الرجل.


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> اما من يتهم قناة الجزيره ليس له الحق لان الكلام كامل با الستناد الى الوثائق و قناه الجزيره من القنوات المحترمه و ذات مصداقيه


أين هذا الإحترام فى قناة الجزيره التى عندما راح المسلمون يتظاهرون بسبب اختطاف الكنيسه لكاميليا كما زعموا راحت تفرد النشرات الطويله لذلك وعندما ظهرت كاميليا على الفيديو تعلن كذب الكاذبين وتخرس ألسنة المهاترين لم تنوه من بعيد أو قريب عن ذلك أفى هذا مهنية العمل الصحفى من قريب أو بعيد أين هذا الاحترام .


----------



## HappyButterfly (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*ده الطبيعى بتاعهم
وقناة الجزيرة معروفة كدة من زمان انها تحب تقوم الدنيا 
وكمان دى عمرها ما تجيب حد مسيحى يرد
لانه باقل كلمة حيطلعهم كدابين
دول يفضلوا يتكلموا وبس
عشان الناس الهبلة اللى بتصدقهم
والبابا عايز يقسم اابلد نصين 
اما هما لما عرضوا عليه يجمعوا كل مسيحيين مصر
فى بلد واحدة ويعيشوا مع بعض
رد البابا وقال علشان قنبلة واحدة تخلص على كل المسيحيين صح 
واخدها بضحك
طب ما كان وافق 
دول ناس مريضة 
ثانكس للكلام سامح
يسوع معاك
*​


----------



## SALVATION (16 سبتمبر 2010)

> - الكنيسه المصريه تشترى الأسلحه وتخزنها فى الأديره المصريه استعدادا لحرب مستقبليه مع المسلمون.
> 2-صفقات الأسلحة تشتريها الكنيسة القبطيه من إسرائيل فى تواطئ واضح كما يرى بين الكنيسه واسرائيل .
> 3- البابا شنوده يخطط لتقسيم مصر الى دولتين من خلال هذه الممارسات.
> 4-الأنبا بيشوى يهدد المسلمين بالاستشهاد وهو مافسره الشيخ بأنه يهدد بحرب من خلال السلاح المخزن بالأديره وستضحى الكنيسه خلال هذه المعركة بعدد من شهداء الحرب.
> ...


_مهوا لو فعلا انسان عاقل وفاهم ايه اللى بيقوله ممكن ساعتها نعلق على تصريحاته لكن ده تصريح مضحك وانا افضل وضعة فى القسم الترفيهى_
_هم دول الناس اللى بتتفنن فى اشعال الفتنة_
_للتصفيق لهم من الشارع الاسلامى_
_اصل هو فكره ان المسيحية كالاسلام تشجع على الجهاد بأمتلاك السلاح_
_والقتال فى سبيل الله_
_شكراا للتصريح_ 
​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

SALVATION قال:


> _مهوا لو فعلا انسان عاقل وفاهم ايه اللى بيقوله ممكن ساعتها نعلق على تصريحاته لكن ده تصريح مضحك وانا افضل وضعة فى القسم الترفيهى_
> _هم دول الناس اللى بتتفنن فى اشعال الفتنة_
> _للتصفيق لهم من الشارع الاسلامى_
> _اصل هو فكره ان المسيحية كالاسلام تشجع على الجهاد بأمتلاك السلاح_
> ...


أنا زعلان جدا لأنى فى سن يسمح لى بالتجنيد وحمل السلاح والبابا شنوده لم يدعونى للتجنيد فى جيشه حت أنال منه صك الغفران الذ ى يغرى به من يستجندون لديه ======> ممكن تتوسطولى عنده :spor24:


----------



## BITAR (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*ليس على العوا حرج*​


----------



## Alcrusader (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*الأن منذ قليل حضرت إعادة لحلقة العوا على الجزيرة بالصدفة بينما أغير المحطات.
وكل ما عندي لأقوله أن هذا الإنسان لا يستحق أن يؤخذ رأيه في أي شئ، ربنا يسامحك.
فالأكاذيب التي كان يقولها لا تعد ولا تحصى.
 وكل ما فعله هو إظهار انو الإسلام هو الضحية كالعادة، وانو الأزهر هو ملاك ولا يفعل شئ، وأنو المسيحين عم بحاضروا حالهم لحرب طائفية بدعم إسرائيلي أميركي .... وغيرها من الأكاذيب بالجملة.
كما وأنه راح يتكلم عن من يتحولون من الإسلام إلى المسيحية، وانو هم احرار تماماً، وهم لا يتعرضوا لأي ضغوطات أو تهديدات بالقتل من أجل ارتدادهم عن الإسلام، لا بل يعيشون بسلام...!!
كما وأنه تكلم انو في حبوس في الأديرة والناس تحبس هناك لأنها أسلمت، وأنو الكنيسة بتخزن أسلحة وغيره من الكلام الفارغ.

صراحةً، أنا مش عارف كل ما أتابع قنوات الجزيرة أشعر لمسة إسلامية يبعدها عن المصداقية والموضوعية في مناقشة الأمور... تدفعني إلى تقزز من هذه المحطة، وهذا الأمر يجعلني أغير القناة فوراً.*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (16 سبتمبر 2010)

alcrusader قال:


> *الأن منذ قليل حضرت إعادة لحلقة العوا على الجزيرة بالصدفة بينما أغير المحطات.
> وكل ما عندي لأقوله أن هذا الإنسان لا يستحق أن يؤخذ رأيه في أي شئ، ربنا يسامحك.
> فالأكاذيب التي كان يقولها لا تعد ولا تحصى.
> وكل ما فعله هو إظهار انو الإسلام هو الضحية كالعادة، وانو الأزهر هو ملاك ولا يفعل شئ، وأنو المسيحين عم بحاضروا حالهم لحرب طائفية بدعم إسرائيلي أميركي .... وغيرها من الأكاذيب بالجملة.
> ...


صدقت فى كل ما قلت فهى قناة مدلسه تحاول خدمةأغراض من يريدون اشعال نار الفتنه الطائفيه فى مصر واعدادمذابح جماعيه للأقباط


----------



## Alcrusader (16 سبتمبر 2010)

دارتنيان قال:


> عذرا لكن الحق حق ... بابا مصر في ذلك الوقت هو من سلم مفاتيح مصر لعمرو بن العاص بدون حرب .. لا تجعل التعصب يعميك عن الحقيقه :blush2:



للأسف هذه كانت من أكبر الأخطاء... وكان لها تأثير على زوال المسيحية من المغرب العربي...


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*جيد أن يشارك هؤلاء السفهاء, بغباوة, فى إظهار فساد الإسلام وتابعيه​*


----------



## Nemo (16 سبتمبر 2010)

QUOTE=Alcrusader;2366598]* وكل ما فعله هو إظهار انو الإسلام هو الضحية كالعادة، وانو الأزهر هو ملاك ولا يفعل شئ، وأنو المسيحين عم بحاضروا حالهم لحرب طائفية بدعم إسرائيلي أميركي .... وغيرها من الأكاذيب بالجملة.
كما وأنه راح يتكلم عن من يتحولون من الإسلام إلى المسيحية، وانو هم احرار تماماً، وهم لا يتعرضوا لأي ضغوطات أو تهديدات بالقتل من أجل ارتدادهم عن الإسلام، لا بل يعيشون بسلام...!!
كما وأنه تكلم انو في حبوس في الأديرة والناس تحبس هناك لأنها أسلمت، وأنو الكنيسة بتخزن أسلحة وغيره من الكلام الفارغ.

.*[/QUOTE]





فعلا العوا كلامه مظبوط وأن كل من تحول من الاسلام الى المسيحية لا يهان ولا يحل دمه ويتم تغيير
بيانات ديانته فى البطاقة بمنتهى السهولة وكمان بيعملولوا جواب تهنئة

ااااااااااااااااااااااايه السفه ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
دا انتو بتيجوا للى قريبين للمسيح وتغروهم عشان يبقوا مسلمين ياريت للى حابيبن يسلموا وبس
و الحملات اللى كانت مع اسلمة الفتيات القبطيات 
والمذابح على شغالة على خط الصعيد رايح جاى
والسب والدعوات اللى علنا فى الجوامع يوم الجمعة
والمظاهرات الفارغة لاثارة نفوس الشباب للهجوم ع المسيحين
ايه نااااااااااااسين ولا افكركوا؟؟؟؟؟؟

على رأى اللى قال يعملوها ويخيلوا؟؟؟؟؟؟
وفعلا لازم مشاركات غير المسيحين تتحط فى الترفيهى زى ما قال تونى


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*سلام رب المجد لكم جميعا
منذ عهد محمد وهم متعودين على حكايات ألف ليلة وليلة
فطبيعى أن يتخيلو قصص ويحكوها ويصدقوها
لأن مفيش حد يفكر ولا يتعقل الأمور
ربنا يهديهم وينور عقولهم وعيونهم*​


----------



## بنت فبساوية (17 سبتمبر 2010)

*كل اللى ممكن أقولة ان فى دكتور محترم جدا عندى فى الكلية وبثق فى آراؤة جدا قاللى حاجة لمستها بنفسى لما قريت الموضوع دة.*

*قاللى يابنتى لما تتفرجى على قناة الجزيرة فى حاجة تخص مصر كونى حذرة جدا لانهم لا يتعاملوا بأمانة فيما يخص مصر يعنى مفيش أمانة ولا مصداقية فى الحديث عن الشئون المصرية.*

*طبعا هى دى سياستهم الواضحة وضوح الشمس بينفخوا فى النار اللى هتحرق البلد قريب*

*ربنا يسترها معانا فى البلد دى* :close_tem:close_tem:close_tem


----------



## Coptic Man (17 سبتمبر 2010)

قناة الحضيرة تتساوي مع الجرائد الصفراء

لاهم لها سوي الفضائح وان لم تجد فهي تبتدع 

فلا عجب منها ولا عجب علي العوا 

وفي النهاية ده عوا ودي الحضيرة والقافلة تمضي والكلاب تعوي ...


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الحوار الارهابى للعوا على قناة الجزيره
هنا​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 سبتمبر 2010)

امنت بيسوع المسيح


----------



## ehab emo (18 سبتمبر 2010)

أفضل شئ هو مقاطعة هذه القنوات الجزيرة وart والاتجاه الي قنوات اخري افضل واكثر مهنية وحيادية


----------

